# Ressources pour développer



## Nyx0uf (29 Septembre 2010)

Vous trouverez ici une liste non exhaustive de ressources pour le développement sur Mac (iPhone et autre), n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP pour étoffer cette liste.


*Livres / Documentation*


*C*

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-C-Mac-Dave-Mark/dp/1430218096


*Objective-C*

http://www.amazon.fr/Programming-Ob...e=UTF8&s=english-books&qid=1285783195&sr=8-17

http://developer.apple.com/library/.../ObjectiveC/Introduction/introObjectiveC.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/...rence/ObjCRuntimeRef/Reference/reference.html


*iPhone SDK*

http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1285783238&sr=8-1

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ogrammingGuide/Introduction/Introduction.html

http://pragprog.com/titles/amiphd/iphone-sdk-development

http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-bdiphone/writing-your-first-iphone-application

http://developer.apple.com/library/...tual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html


*Cocoa*

http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...r_1_3?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285834106&sr=8-3

http://homepage.mac.com/mmalc/CocoaExamples/controllers.html


*Gestion de la mémoire*

http://developer.apple.com/library/...ion/Conceptual/CFMemoryMgmt/CFMemoryMgmt.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/MemoryMgmt/MemoryMgmt.html

http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#technotes/tn2004/tn2124.html


*Compilation*

http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/DeveloperTools/gcc-4.2.1/gcc/


*Core Animation*

http://pragprog.com/titles/bdcora/core-animation-for-mac-os-x-and-the-iphone

http://www.amazon.fr/Core-Animation...ie=UTF8&s=english-books&qid=1285783073&sr=8-1

http://developer.apple.com/graphicsimaging/coreanimation/

http://developer.apple.com/library/...nimation_guide/Introduction/Introduction.html


*Core Data*

http://pragprog.com/titles/mzcd/core-data

http://developer.apple.com/macosx/coredata.html



*Sites / Blogs*

http://www.cocoadev.com/

http://0xced.blogspot.com/

http://deusty.blogspot.com/

http://www.raywenderlich.com/

http://cocoasamurai.blogspot.com/

http://vgable.com/blog/

http://wilshipley.com/blog/

http://www.cimgf.com/

http://cocoawithlove.com/

http://www.drobnik.com/touch/

http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/

http://www.dribin.org/dave/blog/

http://theocacao.com

http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/

http://quickies.seriot.ch/index.php?cat=12


*Forums*

http://pommedev.mediabox.fr/


*Frameworks*

http://brandonwalkin.com/bwtoolkit/

http://sparkle.andymatuschak.org/


*Tutos vidéos*

https://www.video2brain.com/fr/products-236.htm (payant)


*Cocoa Heads (Paris, bientôt Bordeaux)*

http://www.cocoaheads.fr


----------

